# any one have any pro's or con's about simmons scopes?



## tracker14 (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm thinking of buying a prarie master 6-24x50 scope by simmons does anyone have one or a simmons in general? If so let me know how you feel about it. Thanks


----------



## Cobra (Jan 19, 2000)

Have a few Simmons, as good as they come , IN THAT PRICE RANGE. Generally use them to break in a gun until I get the one I really want, though a Swift still has the old/original Pro Hunter on it, simply on the same page with it and still takes 'yotes to 300yds, no problem


----------



## freshwater drum (Mar 17, 2007)

for the money i think they are the way to go. i had a simmons 22 mag scope on a .54 cal muzzleloaer for about 5 yrs, it finally went bad (due to the recoil) but that was pretty impressive.


----------



## tracker14 (Jun 1, 2007)

Cobra said:


> Have a few Simmons, as good as they come , IN THAT PRICE RANGE. Generally use them to break in a gun until I get the one I really want, though a Swift still has the old/original Pro Hunter on it, simply on the same page with it and still takes 'yotes to 300yds, no problem


I have .204 nef handi-rifle and had a bsa 4-16x40 but I want just a little more detail at 200 + yards. I see the pro hunter is still on the market so that does say alot for itself. Thanks for the words of advice


----------



## Sargeyork (Dec 9, 2004)

Excellent scope, have a Pro Diamond on my Shotgun for many years, always on the button when I check it before deer season.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

I'll offer the counter point . The only scope that Simmons made I would buy was the AETEC. My dad has an older Simmons scope on his Marlin 336 and it's junk. I worked some loads for it and it kept shifting POA and was not a good one to look through compared to other scopes I have (Weaver, Leupold, Zeiss, Nikon). I've had other Simmons optics in the past, when I was younger and money was tight and bottom line is, I paid the price when they failed to perform in less than ideal conditions. At one point I think their quality did get better but now I'm hearing since Meade Optics bought them out, it's now suffereing. I've also heard negative stories about the handling of the warranty on items (Meade). Bottom line, get the best scope you can afford. There are some pretty good ones out there that aren't going to cost a whole lot more than Simmons. You want your optics to perform in all conditions, not just when they're ideal.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

I've got 2 AETEC, that I've had for quite some time. One that is probably almost 15 yrs. old, started to go bad. I sent it back to Simmons and it was returned in less than three (3) weeks and back on one of the rifles. Works just as it did when it was new. One thing that I liked about the return, was that Simmons actually provided me with an explaination of what was wrong and what was corrected.
I've seen the Aetec for as low as $149. Its not a bad scope, you could be looking at a Tasco :lol: Glad that's not the case............


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

I have not owned them. I have loaned my back up rifle to three people- the scopes that failed were 1 tasco and 2 Simmons scopes. Not sure if that tells you anything- but thought I would share.


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

I'd agree with M1, other than the AETEC line, they are for the most part pretty low quality junk and yes I have personal experience with them, I have two that came on used guns that I've purchased, that are now sitting on a shelf in my gun room and won't be mounted on any of my rifles in the future. 

Leupold, Burris, Weaver, Bushnell 3200 & 4200 lines, Nikon, Mueller are all scopes that I would consider. The old adage you get what you pay for certainly holds true when considering glass.


----------



## 8iowa (Jan 28, 2008)

I agree that the AETEC is their best scope. The discontinued "Whitetail Expedition" line was probably of comparable quality. I would not use any of the other scopes in their line on a centerfire rifle that has higher than 243 Winchester recoil. Even then I would likely choose a better scope.

My problem with the AETEC is with the relatively short overall mounting ring length. I can't mount this scope on a long action rifle and get it close enough to my eye. It would be better used on a short action rifle.

In a slightly higher price range, Bushnell's Elite 3200 is a much better choice. I have them on three long action rifles, and one, a 270, has seen extensive hunting use without ever loosing it's zero.

My latest scope mounting problem, on a Ruger #1, was solved with a rear extension ring and a Leupold (I keep coming back to Leupold scopes) VXII, 3x9, which has the longest eye relief in it's class.


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

I have 3 of them and kill just as many deer as the guy's around me that have "high end" scopes...and what I spent on all mine they spent on one...


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Sargeyork said:


> Excellent scope, have a Pro Diamond on my Shotgun for many years, always on the button when I check it before deer season.


 
I also have the Pro Diamond Simmons shot gun scope on my Mossy 500 slug gun. Great eye relief and holding up just fine.


----------



## ramrod (Jan 20, 2006)

I own a 44 mag (3.5-10 x 44) and an Aetech (3.5-10 x 44) and both have been problem free. The 44 mag model saw extensive use on a 30.06 and is now mounted on my .50 cal. muzzleloader. The Aetech sits atop a 7mm Rem. mag. I think they are decent scopes for the money. I purchased the Aetech for $99.99 + shipping from SWFA (riflescopes.com) about 3 yrs. ago. I believe this was about the time Meade had bought them out and existing stock was being liquidated. I can't speak for the quality of the Meade/ Simmons models.

One of the previous posts mentioned the lack of mounting ring length on the Aetechs when mounted on long action firearms. I will attest to the fact that this can be an issue. The front ring on my Ruger M77 in 7mm mag is right up to the front taper of the scope tube and I still wish I could slide it back just a bit further. I have to move into the eyepiece a little as opposed to the scope being where it should be when the gun is shouldered. I've been thinking of a Mueller for the 7 mag. Guess I'll have to buy a .243 so I have something to put the Simmons on.

For Michigan hunting, at least in my case, where a back-up gun is readily available, I think the Simmons line of optics are an excellent value. I'd probably opt for high-end optics if going on an expensive guided hunt many miles from home. Just my .02


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Jacob Huffman said:


> I have 3 of them and kill just as many deer as the guy's around me that have "high end" scopes...and what I spent on all mine they spent on one...


If you're satisfied and they do what you want, more power to you. But I will tell you from firsthand experience (and a hard lesson) that when conditions are not ideal (light, weather, fogging, shift POA, etc) I hope you don't find out what separates the wheat from the chaffe and cost you the largest buck you've seen while hunting like it did me. There's some good moderately priced optics out there but there's also a reason some cost more than others. After that lesson, I went and bought a Leupold scope and never looked back. Experience is a %@#*....first it gives you the test then the lesson.


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

M1Garand said:


> If you're satisfied and they do what you want, more power to you. But I will tell you from firsthand experience (and a hard lesson) that when conditions are not ideal (light, weather, fogging, shift POA, etc) I hope you don't find out what separates the wheat from the chaffe and cost you the largest buck you've seen while hunting like it did me. There's some good moderately priced optics out there but there's also a reason some cost more than others. After that lesson, I went and bought a Leupold scope and never looked back. Experience is a %@#*....first it gives you the test then the lesson.


I have been hunting for 23 years now in all kind's of weather and never had a problem yet...thanks for your concern though.....I will agree with the reason some cost more for a reason...My brother has a Swarovski on his 7mag. and it is awsome...but for the range we shoot there is no leagal shot he can make that I cannot with my simmons.


----------



## 6thMichCav (Nov 8, 2007)

I own two Simmons scopes. Neither have caused me any problems.

The first was a Simmons Pro-Diamond, sold as a shotgun/turkey scope. This is a 1-5x variable with a 32mm objective; it is very short. I've had it on my .308 for three years and never had a problem with it. It is capable of grouping the gun under MOA when I load good ammunition. I've hunted with it in rain, snow, fog, heat, and everything else you encounter in deer hunting, and it hasn't shifted, fogged, cracked, fuzzed, or parallaxed. It has a flat field of view and doesn't take up much space. I like it, and it didn't cost much.

I also have a Simmons Aetech in 2.5x10. I like the big field of view, and it is also accurate. I have had no problems associated with the scope's function itself. However, I don't like its size or weight, and I, too, encountered problems with mount length to get it to the proper eye relief. Rather than getting extention rings (which would have resolved the problem properly), I switched to the Pro-Diamond mentioned above. While it has a bigger field of view, it also bends the image around the edges, something the Pro-Diamond does not do.

Overall, I have escaped the "cheap scope" blues over 20 years. None of my scopes have cost over $125, and none of them have broken or otherwise failed (knock on wood). Usually, when I have grouping problems, I can quickly isolate: 1) Shooter; 2) Ammo; or 3) Mounting problems, usually loose mount screws. These are reasons I had problems; it doesn't discount the reasons why anyone else had a cheap scope fail.


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

i have a few simmons 44 mag scopes that were given to me. haven't used them extensively, but they've held their POI. i've had them on a 30-30, and a 30-06.. i've only ever shot them in broad daylight at 100 yards or less, and they've functioned fine.. not a really comprehensive test, i guess.. 

lately, i've loved the weaver grand slam scopes, though i've not bought one since they were purchased by meade.

i don't care for leupolds - quite a bit of money for the glass you're getting. though i will say the ones i've had are very durable, re-sell exceptionally well, and though i've never used it, they have a great warranty.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Jacob Huffman said:


> I have been hunting for 23 years now in all kind's of weather and never had a problem yet...thanks for your concern though.....I will agree with the reason some cost more for a reason...My brother has a Swarovski on his 7mag. and it is awsome...but for the range we shoot there is no leagal shot he can make that I cannot with my simmons.


I'm glad to hear that...unfortunately my luck wasn't as good :rant:. It's why I always recommend the best you can afford (Bushnell, Burris, Leupold, etc. etc). There's some good glass that won't break the bank. Those Swarovskis are nice...and expensive. Try this sometime if you get a chance this spring. Go out and compare yours and your brothers rigs as the light is fading one night. The fail to see well in dimness is what got me on a hazy day.


----------



## Nimrod (Apr 11, 2000)

Go to bearbasin.com, they only carry scopes that are worthy of your time. Save your $ and get A GOOD scope! The simmons I had is in a land fill.


----------



## ONEBADAPPLE (Sep 23, 2001)

for the record i own a aetec 2.5-10 and it sits atop my encore 50 cal and i love it has done the job well for the past 6-7 years alwayz deadnuts when i take it to the range,paid 125.00 for it off a ebay seller from texas the first one he shipped me had a scratch on the lens i gave him a call sent it back he sent a nother brand new one...on the other hand except for that gun i for the most part purchase leupold scopes been pleased just the same from my m8 4x to my 1.75-6x vari xIII...
good shootin to yah which ever scope yah choose
OBA


----------



## Macker13 (Oct 1, 2007)

Back in the good ole days when I had my FFL license I sold and mounted many scopes on guns that were purchased from me. Not having any particular bias towards what was purchased, I found that most scope decisions came down to price. With that in mind, the most reliable "cheap" scope turned out to be the Tasco. I had failures with both Simmons and Tasco's, but more so with Simmons. If money was tight, I ended up steering people towards Tasco. I also have had very good luck with Tasco standing behind there product, as they have repaired scopes damaged by operator error. For what its worth I have found Nikon to be the best middle of the price range scope and Leupold at the top of the pile.


----------



## mirro16 (Nov 8, 2004)

I worked for a large sporting goods store in central Michigan in the gun department and sold and sighted in many scopes for customers. When a dredded Simmons scope came up for a sight-in the guys doing the sight-ins would leave them for the next guy. Using a mag tamer with the rifles strapped to the bench I would always get a hole punched in the paper then adjust the cross hair to it then proof the shot and do a fine tune then a three shot group, usually 5-8 rounds on a normal scope. The customer is paying for the ammo so the less shots the better. The guys including myself could never for the most part do this with the Simmons scope, constantly chasing and proofing the shots. One customer of mine would always bring his rifle to me to sight in every year and it was never shooting in the spot where I left it from the previous year. I would rather see people put more money in the scope and mounts than into the rifle. I've never understood why a person will buy a $700.00 rifle and put $75.00 worth of optics and mounts on it.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I own a Whitetail Expedition that is pretty nice and have used the Aetecs before. Decent glass. I have a couple other Simmons but they wouldn't qualify as quality glass. Imo, if it's worth owning a gun that needs optics, bragging about how cheaply you can outfit it with glass is pretty ridiculous. It's like buying a $900 car and then putting $3000 rims and tires on it....sure it works but certainly isn't a prudent investment. Good glass is an investment. If it's all you can afford, then it's all you can afford, but there are better options out there for not a lot more money in the end.


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

I'm like a few of the other posters, the Aetec line is the only Simmons I would buy. I have also owned a Simmons Deerfield and it's what you would expect an $80 piece of glass to be, not the brightest and not the best, I would not buy that scope again. I have two 2.5-10 one with illuminated reticle, both are good scopes, imo, and I would classify them the best in that price range...not to be confused with the best, mind you. 

I like the Aetecs that I have, but I'm not as poor as I once was, so my next piece of glass will probably be a Nikon Monarch. But, if money was truly a determining factor I would "settle" for another Aetec and be happy. Currently I have the lighted reticle on a Weatherby and the other Aetec on a Knight Disc.


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

I dont think i will ever by a Simmons again. I had a 4 x 32 on my 870 Slug barrel, and after trying to resight it in this year, it blurred the scope. That gun kicks, but not that bad. that scope shoulda been able to hold up.


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

I've had a couple of Simmons scopes. One was a real cheapo I put on a 22. The other was the Aetec.

I no longer own any Simmons scopes, nor do I plan to in the future. Maybe they have improved, but I don't care to find out. The cheapest I'll go on a scope now is Nikon.

Taking a quick look through a scope or binocular inside of a store does _not_ constitue a good evaluation. Unfortunately, many folks do this and this only before laying down their cash. Only getting your optics out in real world conditions and comparing side-by-side will give you an idea of optical quality.

Of course, reliability is a longer term test and one that is potentially _way_ more costly, i.e. missed or wounded game.


----------



## springer7676 (Feb 21, 2008)

I have a 44 mag mounted on a .243 and love it. It has the adjustable and clarity adjustment on the front and this is good when wearing glasses. The Aetec I have is mounted on a 25-06 and has the same clarity as a leupold that I have on another rifle. Stick with the higher end models in Simmons and I think you will be more than satisfied with them.


----------

